# After market volt gauge wiring help??



## Vetterss (Feb 2, 2010)

I've searched and can't seem to find the best answer so I thought I would post. I am installing a dual gauge pod in my 2004 GTO. One gauge is electric oil pressure and I know how to hook up the sender. What I need help with is how to wire the power for the volt gauge and oil gauge including the lights. Where are the best locations to tap into since 04's don't have the plug and play option. Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What is cool about the GTO fuse panel that it shows what fuses are energized at what time. That helped me in tapping into it. What I used was 7.5A Instrument Illum fuse to light the guage, and 20A Cigar lighter for power.

BTW: If you have a test light or a multimeter, check to see what side is powered and witch on isn't. You want to tap into the side thats not powered so the power flows through the fuse first.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

tap into ur fuse panel. i put a dual pod in my 06' an the fuse panel had extra slots from stock. tapped right into tht


----------

